# Best Action Heroes Ever



## Lady of Winterfell (May 23, 2008)

I found this list at yahoo.com and thought it would make for a good topic of discussion.  I think they did a pretty good job, although I would make some changes I think. If you are going to include William Wallace, why not Maximus from Gladiator? I would say he was quite an action hero. And I'm not sure about Jack Sparrow...I'm sorry, CAPT Jack Sparrow.  He was a very entertaining character, but action hero? I'm a little skeptical. 

*Indiana Jones - Indiana Jones*
*Luke Skywalked - Star Wars*
*Neo - Matrix*
*Lara Croft - Tomb Raider*
*William Wallace - Braveheart*
*Capt. Jack Sparrow - Pirates of the Caribbean*
*John Rambo - Rambo*
*John McClane - Die Hard*
*King Leonidas - 300*
*Det. Kevin Chan - Super Cop*
*Conan - Conan the Barbarian*
*Insp. Harry Callahan - Dirty Harry*
*James Bond - Goldfinger*
*Officer Alex J Murphy - RoboCop*
*Aragorn - LOTR*
*Ash - Army of Darkness*


----------



## Dave (May 23, 2008)

List of action heroes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
The only one from there I might add would be Jason Bourne.

But since you have Fantasy films in the list, why not also Tarzan or Superheros?

I think I would go:

1st: James Bond
2nd: Dr Henry 'Indiana' Jones Junior
3rd: Jason Bourne


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (May 23, 2008)

Well its not my list so feel free to add whomever you think fits the bill. 

*smacks head*

I can't _believe _I forgot to add Jason Bourne (more so I can't believe they left him out). I love the Bourne movies. He would definately be at the top of my list.


----------



## BookStop (May 24, 2008)

If you are going to have Luke Skywalker, you should include Han Solo. Damsels in distress everywhere dream of being rescued by him.


----------



## daisybee (May 24, 2008)

Going on who I would want to get me out of a pickle-

1-Jason Bourne
2-Han Solo
3-John Mclaine

For what its worth I'd add:

The Bride (Kill Bill)
Ripley (Alien)
Sarah Connor (Terminater 2)
El Mariachi (El Mariachi & Desperado & Once Upon a Time in Mexico)
Sands (Once Upon a Time in Mexico)


----------



## Connavar (May 24, 2008)

1. The Man without a Name/Blondie - Clint's Spagetti westerns
2. The Terminator - Terminator
3. Han Solo - Star Wars
4. Jason Bourne
5. James Bond - only Connery,Craig movies.


P.S  didnt add martail arts action heroes like Bruce,Jackie Chan,Jet Li cause they are way better IMO than these top 5 five except the iconic Clint hero


----------



## BookStop (May 24, 2008)

What about *Shaun*, you know, *of the Dead*?

kidding 

Oh, and I second Ripley.


----------



## Wiglaf (May 24, 2008)

Ash- Shop smart, shop S-mart


----------



## Connavar (May 25, 2008)

OBS !  

Harrison Ford is awesome mostly for Indiana Jones, every other cool action movie he did, Jack Ryan movies,Witness etc  His type of action hero who barely knows how to fight and gets alot of beating is very interesting to me.   I think Matt Damon has the look of next H.Ford.  He has the same look about him even though his Bourne is a master in hand to hand combat.


Im looking forward to his Crossing Over movie who are an ensemble drama.


----------



## Nesacat (May 25, 2008)

What about the ones in Lord of the Rings. Plenty of action there and would certainly not mind being rescued by several of them. Let's see. There's Elrond, Aragorn, Faramir, Legolas, Eomer, Eowyn ...

Am not entirely sure about Jack Sparrow either, though I am quite fond of Barbossa and Davy Jones.


----------

